# Anyone have a TC24DA



## greg p (Jan 16, 2005)

*TC24DA ( Posted at compact utility! sorry)*

I looked at the New Holland model TC24DA tractor today. I have been trying to compare the Kubota and John Deere tractor for a few months now. I am looking for some input on the New Holland. This tractor is in the lead at this point. I have rounded up the funds and am ready to buy but am not sure which one yet.

A little background as to what i will use the tractor for. In our area in Alaska there have been hundred's of new homes built over the last 4-5 years. None of them have yards. The builder clears the lot and "smooths" the lot with a dozer but thats it. I am looking to get a Harley power box rake to clean up and get the lawns ready to seed. Many of the established yards suffer real bad ice kill and need reworked also.
I am also looking to put a tiller and post hole auger to the mix. I will of course have a loader.
There are a couple of rental yards in the area that rent a small tractor with a tiller, no bucket, and charge $200.00 per day plus delivery. I also work at a small rental yard and have rented tractors in the past but no longer have them in the fleet. (we are a Honda dealer and when Honda quit making tractors we quit renting them.) This of course brings up another avenue for me in that i may rent the tractor when i am not using it. I have a nice trailer and can make someone a win win deal for both of us.
Thanks for the forum and Thank you in advance for the input.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum greg p.:cheers: I think that you have a good point on the useage of your propective tractor but I personally would never rent a tractor out because of the fact that behind your back you do not know what the renter is going to do to the tractor, that plus the liability issues I just would not do it. I have rented myself and the tractor out but not the tractor, MY little Kubota L185 (25 years old and good shape)has generated some pretty good income for me in my spare time except the last couple weeks due to the weather(snow from the Frazier Valley that just plain has stuck around). The question on what tractor you like all depends on you and what type of service and how good the dealer is. After all it is built to do all the things you list and will do a good job putting in yards, BTW what the size of your little piece of heaven (lot) do you have?


----------



## greg p (Jan 16, 2005)

Michael, thanks for the reply. I sure am glad to have found this forum. The dealer for the New Holland tractors is in Anchorage. They are also a rental yard and have 5 tractor in line. They are very pleased with them. As a matter of fact there intent is to sell off several of there skid steers and replace them with the tractors. The people there are real nice and helpful. I am certain that is why the New Holland is at the top of my list at this point.
What type of work do hire out to do with your tractor? I am not new at the rental game having started in 1986 but will be new at the "have tractor will travel" game. 
I don't want to get personel but i would like to know what a going rate for a guy and his tractor would be. Do you work per job or per hour? I do have a "real" job where i work a week on week off schedule so i will have every other week to play for pay.
I have not made up my mind completly as to a Kubota or a New Holland but blue sure looks purdy!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I mainly rent my self and tractor out to neighbors that need to have brush cleared and to bush hog fields in my neighborhood, With rototilling in the fall and spring for some of the folks who garden. I have generated a bit of income (not alot) but enough to make the tractor to earn its keep and to help the others reclaim their yards from the backberries that invade and take over the fields in my area. I generally get about $40.00-$50.00 a hour and I do the barter with some of the neighbors who cannot afford this price, It ends up kind of the win win for everyone. 

I don't know if the New Holland is better but if the dealer is the winner then thats what you should go with and you know the dealer and he seems the best thats would make it more logical to go that way.


----------



## greg p (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks, I was thinking about $50.00 and hour or so. I am afraid to do the math at $50.00 per hour to figure the payoff on the tractor.LOL I suspect i can do quite a bit of snow removal jobs in the winter and charge a per job fee. Most people need there driveways widened back out toward the middle of winter.
I am looking into a Harley power rake also to do lawns. There have been about 1100 new homes built in my local area in the past 5 years and none where sold with lawns. Just dozed smooth. Based on people paying $250.00 to rent a tractor with a tiller to work on there lawns i am thinking i can go in for about the same figure and do a job much closer to finished job with a power rake.
Power rakes are expensive but theoretically will pay off reasonably quick.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well to be honest I do not know anything about the power rake option because where I live the yards are all established and all I do is help to keep the brush from over running the properties. What my setup is a Kubota L185 with a rototiller, boxblade, frontend loader and a Woods Rcc 42" rotary cutter (brush hog). I have a lot of projects that I am currently working on my property but we got some snow a week and half ago that is finally melting off and then next weekend I will be able to finally get back to the projects. I am thinking about getting a York rake because the ground here is rather rocky and it will help to pull alot of the rocks to the top and make it easier to pick up


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

I'm real happy with my TC30, It's alot of Bang for the buck. like a timex or a Rolex, it seems to do the job a lot cheaper but not at the sacrifice of quality. I looked at every different kind, and the dealer makes a difference also, My dealer treated me as if i was buying a 400,000 dollar machine, even though it was my first tractor, and he showed me how to use it.arty:


----------

